# Welche ISDN-Karte für Linux?

## Fink17

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche eine ISDN-Karte für Linux, da ich (leider) nur eine Eumex von der Telekom habe und diese wohl unter Linux nicht ansprechbar ist (nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen). Gibt es dabei beim Kauf irgendetwas zu beachten oder kann ich da eine "normale" Noname-Karte nehmen? Was für Karten schluckt Linux denn nicht?

Grüße

----------

## primat

Schau mal hier:

http://www.isdn4linux.de

Gruss

----------

## 102039

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte diese auch unter Linux funktionieren, falls du dir aber dennoch eine neue kaufen solltest/willst (was auch immer)

denke ich eine AVM Fritzcard 2.x PCI ist nie eine schlechte Wahl, diese sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Gruß,

Wurstteppich

----------

## Fink17

 *Wurstteppich wrote:*   

> eigentlich sollte diese auch unter Linux funktionieren,

 

Hast Du eine Ahnung wie? Ich habe mal gegoogelt und niemand gefunden, der eine Eumex unter Linux zum laufen gebracht hat...

----------

## Hilefoks

Leider kann ich dir mit der Eumex auch nicht weiterhelfen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Eumex ganz allgemein sind aber sehr schlecht!

Ich würde ebenso wie Wurstteppich zu einer AVM FritzCard PCI Version 2 greifen. Diese Karte läuft immer! 

Bekommen kannst du sie bei z.B. Ebay bestimmt schon für ein paar Euros.

Mfg. Hilefoks

----------

## 102039

Sorry, ich hatte mich verlesen und bin von einer Teledat ausgegangen oder wie die Dinger nochmal heissen, diese sind nämlich so eine Art Telekom AVM Nachbau, deshalb mein "eigentlich".

Dir bleiben wohl also wohl oder übel nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Guck mal ob dir http://eumex.sourceforge.net weiterhilft, ich würds einfach mal probieren.

2) AVM Karte (oder Karte von anderen Herstellern, wobei du bei AVM wirklich auf der sicheren Seite bist) kaufen

----------

## Fink17

Danke für die Tipps. Ich glaube, ich werde mir eine AVM-Karte kaufen. Ist wahrscheinlich das Beste!

----------

